# My Homemade Thundershirt :D



## Emmy333 (Oct 25, 2010)

With firework season starting :mad2::mad2: and my lack of money  I've had to take drastic measures to make my own thundershirt. 
As you can see, Doo was less than impressed to start with, but eventually came round to my way of thinking. Sorry for the awful quality of the pictures, it's dark and my camera isn't great. And any suggesions on how to make it better (cheaply) are very welcome. :thumbup:


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Shouldnt the thunder shirt be quite tight? Im not sure if your design would have the desired effect of making the dog feel 'surrounded' and 'secure' which I think is the theory being the thunder shirt coat. I would of thought a length of material with velcro for adjusting could be made to feel comforting.

Or check Ebay for a good priced second hand one :thumbup:

Looks like mediums go for £25 on ebay


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

I think a wide crepe bandage is supposed to work just as well.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

A friend of mine used a tight child's T Shirt from a charity shop on her dog to give the 'snug' feel and reckons it did the job :thumbup:.


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

I've never heard of a thundershirt before, do they actually work?
Lovely pic BTW


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Tillymint said:


> I've never heard of a thundershirt before, do they actually work?
> Lovely pic BTW


The Terrier toy in Kennelgate seemed quite content with it on 

They're supposed to work like TTouch wraps.. the pressure of the shirt keeps them calm and they can wear them both in the winter and summer because they're breathable.. I got bored so read the leaflet - but can't remember half of it :lol:


----------



## Gragface (Oct 8, 2011)

He looks very 80's. :thumbup:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Looks like a v good effort to me - better than my first attempt at making a doggie coat

I had plans of making one but haven't got round to it. 

Was thinking about one of my grand daughter's t shirts. (I used one when she was spayed - would just need to make it a bit tighter). 

Crepe bandage sounds a good idea but dont think I could be doing all that wrapping every night for a fortnight

I'm thinking, I bought Heidi a fleece coat last year and cut another out of an old fleece of mine. I could make another out of an old Sweatshirt, wouldnt be as hot and would have a bit of stretch if I make it tighter.
Velcro is another good idea.

Really must make a start


----------



## Emmy333 (Oct 25, 2010)

I have made two out of old children's tshirts, the one in the pic is the looser one, i have one that is quite a bit tighter. I agree I don't think I could bandage her up every night we have fireworks (very often :mad2 but for the actual night I might give that a go . Thanks for your ideas, and I will definately eventually be getting her a thundershirt, but after buying my first car, money is veeeeeeeery tight at the mo


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Good attempt :thumbup: hope it works but Flynn's is very tight, made of stretchy fabric so as you can wrap it round as tight as possible . See how it goes and if it isn't working properly tighten it a little - i'm sure they're quite easy to make! Well done!


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

I think its a great idea to try and make your own and it looks good to me. Really hope it works. :thumbup:


----------



## Emmy333 (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks Guys, I'm glad you all like it. The picture doesn't do it much justice but it is very tight, i'm just hoping it'll work, after all the shaking she has done tonight after just one firework


----------

